# Bobm...whatchya think?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Picking him up this winter when I'm in Kansas...currently 6 weeks.

Mike


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like a winner. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pretty pup whats his breeding and whats he going to be doing between now and winter


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He's from a friend in KS. I built him a website in return for a pup.

Here's the sire's pedigree:

http://www.princesqualitygundogs.com/Sn ... digree.htm

Dam:

http://www.princesqualitygundogs.com/PR ... 0BELLE.htm

If all works well, he'll be in training...also part of the web deal. This is the pup I'm shooting for, but if I can't get there soon enough, there may be another. Regardless, John has great dogs and I look forward to getting one. I need a GSP up here in Idaho...lots of open country. There are huns, sage grouse, wild chukar, mountain quail and even some pheasants within range.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Idaho?? I must of missed something what are you doing up there.

I've always wanted to live in Idaho


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Idaho?? I must of missed something what are you doing up there.
> 
> I've always wanted to live in Idaho


Yeah, the Air Force allowed me to stay in and moved me to Idaho. Tons of public land and lots of species. My door's open if you ever want to visit!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

It sure doesn't look like any lab I've owned!
But it does look like fun!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

r u dun said:


> It sure doesn't look like any lab I've owned!
> But it does look like fun!


Yeah...it will be my first venture outside the lab world. I have two blacks now...see how it works out!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> r u dun said:
> 
> 
> > It sure doesn't look like any lab I've owned!
> ...


Man thats great both the Idaho thing and the dog glad things worked out with the AF.

Once you see what a GSP is capable of you will never be without one or two or three or well you'll find out :wink: .

WHere is the base in Idaho??


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > r u dun said:
> ...


I'm in SW ID...Mountain Home to be exact. About 50 miles south of Boise...mostly high desert in the immediate surrounding area.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WOW bird dog heaven!

If you don't get that pup and the guy breeds liver and white you will find it much easier to see in the field.

I wouldn't let that keep me from a dog though.

Good to see things working out so well.

The gundog forum has some guys from Idaho you might want to talk to, I am bobman on that site


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> WOW bird dog heaven!
> 
> If you don't get that pup and the guy breeds liver and white you will find it much easier to see in the field.
> 
> ...


Actually, many of his breeding are liver and white. Here's his main stud: http://www.princesqualitygundogs.com/

I don't know why, I just like the darker/ticked ones better. I guess it don't matter much as long as they're good! Good point about the white, though. I'll have to check it out.

On a side note, I was at Cabelas in Boise today. "Dash" from "Hunting with Hank" on OLN was there. I guess it's a Llewellin Setter...beautiful dog and calm as can be. I just laid in its bed on top of the table while everyone pet it and talked with Dez.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I like all of them too but the white ones are way easier to spot on point 250 yards away, you wont be dealing with shoe polishing labs anymore :lol:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> Here's the sire's pedigree:
> 
> http://www.princesqualitygundogs.com/Sn ... digree.htm


Sire's ped has alot of Dixieland on both sides from 4th generation on back. Even Hall of Famer Dixielands Rusty on both sides of the 5th Generation. That's some very good field trial blood and lots of it. More importantly is what the parents and grandparents are like.

the link to the dams ped doesn't work for me.

If I was a betting man and just by going off the sires ped, you stand a better than average chance that your pup will have a good set of wheels on him and a nose to match.

Start shopping for a tracking collar..... Just kiddin. :lol:


----------

